

Is there anything in the UVA area for tech entrepreneurship? - NTH

I'm a college student interested in tech entrepreneurship after I graduate. However, for personal reasons, living near the University of Virginia for a year or so is highly desirable. Is there anything I can do while there to further my startup ambitions or general tech skills, or is Charlottesville a entrepreneurship desert and unambiguously a waste of time?
======
Klonoar
Washington DC isn't that far, and there's a host of (growing) startup
opportunities and like-minded people there.

That said, it's still being nurtured, but it'll only grow if people
contribute. You're not too far off. ;)

For reference, I sometimes crash in Fredericksburg, VA but still use DC to
keep my juices flowing. It's workable.

